

F35 designs among data stolen by Chinese -Snowden - tonteldoos
http://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/cyber-spies-in-china-stole-designs-for-australias-new-f-35-lightning-ii-fighter-jet/story-fnpjxnlk-1227189175150

======
SlipperySlope
Just wondering ...

Maybe the USA wants China to overinvest in a new generation of human piloted
aircraft instead of building cost effective combat UAVs.

